# Partliste für mein neues Bike - Ratschläge, Empfehlungen und Kritik erwünscht !!!



## kamo-i (27. Oktober 2008)

*Tach Trial-Biker !!!*

in bin gerade dabei mir mein Traumbike zusammenzustellen und wollte euch dabei um den einem oder anderen um Rat bitten. Ich habe viel Zeit damit verbracht die Liste anbei zusammenzustellen und würde mich über das erste Feedback überhaupt von euch sehr freuen! Ich habe nicht die Erfahrung wie die meisten von euch hier, weshalb ich mir auch nicht bei allen meiner Überlegungen vollkommen sicher bin. Daher bin ich auch über jeden Beitrag von euch sehr dankbar!!!

Vorab: es soll kein REINES Trial werden! ...eher so eine Mischung aus Street- und Trial. Außerdem soll es mein einziges Bike werden, sodass ich damit auch mal nen paar Kilometer im Stehen fahren kann... Dabei habe ich soweit wie möglich auf das Gewicht geachtet. Und wenn ich schon soviel Geld ausgebe sollte es auch nen bisschen nach was ausschauen. =)

Ich habe lange überlegt welcher Rahmen es werden soll. Ich fande den Style von Jeff Lenosky und auch Ryan Leech immer sehr geil. Also nicht, dass ich mich darauf versteifen will genau das zu machen wie die. Aber es geht schon ziemlich in die Richtung. Der Norco Manifesto war mir nen bisschen zu teuer und ist auch nicht gerade der Leichteste. Außerdem finde ich es total unbegreiflich wie man das Schaltauge am Rahmen integrieren kann (???). Jedenfalls habe ich mich für den GIANT STP entschieden. Hat ein schön langes Oberrohr, ist sehr leicht, dennoch stabil und immer noch "normal" fahrbar. Das er genügend Trialqualitäten hat ist mir spätestens nach den Vids von Lenosky klar geworden.

Den Rahmen habe ich schon. Ich habe Ihn mir gebraucht in gutem Zustand gekauft und habe ihn professionell pulverbeschichten lassen. Der Rahmen wiegt jetzt fertig gepulvert gerade mal 1916 Gramm... 

Bilder vom Rahmen seht Ihr hier:







Hier auch eine "Skizze" die ich mit BikeCAD erstellt habe, wie das Bike farbtechnisch später mal aussehen soll:






Leider sind da die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten etwas begrenzt sodass man nicht alles naturgetreu darstellen kann. Wie Ihr seht bin ich nen bisschen auf einem Grün/Weiß-Flash hängen geblieben. 

Anbei die gezipte Excel Datei mit der Übersicht aller Parts die ich mir bisher zusammengestellt habe. Penibel mit Preis und Gewichten. Nach den derzeitigen Berechnungen bin ich bei ca. 10,40 kg. Ich war schon bei knapp unter 10kg - musste mir aber eingestehen, dass ich doch nicht so große Kompromisse bzgl. Haltbarkeit eingehen möchte. Die Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich natürlich "nur" auf die Werte wie Sie von den Herstellern, bzw. Shops und Seiten wie Teilewaage.de zu entnehmen waren. Mein Ziel ist es aber unter 10,5kg zu bleiben!

Die meisten Parts sind zum jeweiligen Shop verlinkt wo ich Sie kaufen möchte. Die Parts wollte ich hauptsächlich bei Bike-Mailorder und Trialmarkt bestellen denke ich.

Bei einigen Parts habe ich lange überlegt und war mir lang nich sicher. Zum Beispiel bei den Bremsen, Reifen, und Antrieb allg... 

Was den meisten wahrscheinlich der größte Dorn im Auge sein wird ist die Hinterradbremse. Als ich mir den Rahmen zugelegt hab habe ich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht 33´er Magura´s zu nehmen. Vielleicht würde ich es jetzt anders machen - aber dafür ist es jetzt zu spät, da der Rahmen keine Canti´s hat. Aber ich denke die Ultimate´s sollten genug Power haben. Außerdem sind Sie mit 345g auch sehr leicht. Und mit Stahlflex-Leitungen  wollte ich noch das letzte aus Ihnen herauszuholen. Wenn ich irgendwann dennoch vom Gegenteil überzeugt werde, werde ich mir nen anderen Rahmen zulegen und Maguras nehmen. Aber die Erfahrung will ich erst selbst gemacht haben...

Da ich auch halbwegs "normal" mit dem Bike fahren können möchte habe ich mich auch für eine Schaltung entschieden. Da aber die größte Übersetzung mit nem 22´er Ritzel vorne immer noch nicht wirklich was taugt, würde ich nen 36´er vorne und ne 6-fach Kassete hinten nehmen. Da die Nabe hinten aber starr ist müsste ich den Freilauf dann über die Kassette realisieren. Passende gibt es z.B. bei der eBucht... 

Felgen wollte ich Hinten die ECHO Urban 46mm (32 Loch) in neon-grün nehmen. Müsste auch exakt die gleiche Farbe sein wie das grün meines Rahmens. ^^ Vorne wollte ich dann nach möglichkeit ne Weiße Felge haben. Aber da mir die passende von Echo nen bisschen zu schwer war dachte ich da an die VIZ mit 39mm (32 Loch) mit 600g. 

Also grundlegend ist es genau DAS Bike, welches meinen Ansprüchen vollkommen gerecht wird. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt das nachvollziehen und könnt mir noch ein paar Tipps geben. 

Auch ob irgendwelche Parts grundsätzlich vielleicht gar nicht zusammepassen oder dergleichen. Kann ja sein, dass ich irgendwas grundlegend vercheckt habt. 

Leute für eure Antworten im Voraus vielen Dank!!!

Marcel

Alternativ findet Ihr die Partliste auch nochmal hier:


----------



## mr.mütze (27. Oktober 2008)

ich würde ne andere vrfelge nehmen dat muss cniht das schwere teil sein und vorbau würde ich auch eher kurz lassen da es dann besser zur geo passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (27. Oktober 2008)

Müssen denn Schnellspanner sein? und sind die aus Titan? find ich übertrieben. Außerdem ist 25+25 50 und nicht 60 wie in deiner Tabelle...Da wirds gleich noch bissl billiger *g*


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Oktober 2008)

Genau das gleiche habe ich auch vor


----------



## kamo-i (27. Oktober 2008)

@mütze:
Was würdest für eine VR-Felge empfehlen? ...vorzugsweise aber in Weiß. 
Sonst müsste/würde ich Sie noch lackieren/pulvern lassen.
Und Vorbau kürzer. Joa. Hast eigentlich recht. Da hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht. War mir da noch nicht sicher. Dachte sonst so an 6-8cm...

@erwinosius:
LOL! Da ist mir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen. Ja, also die wären aus Titan. Aber die haben halt noch den Hintergrund, dass ich da ja noch nen "Felgenschloss" mit dabei hätte. Also ich würde mein Bike eh niemals Nacht irgendwo stehen lassen. Aber wenn ich mal Schwimmen oder sonst was bin ist es ja schon mal nen paar Stunden allein. Und da habe ich kein Bock mir um die Felgen Gedanken zu machen. 

@CremeDeLaCreme:
WAS HAST DU VOR ???



kamo


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja habe mir fuer den Winter das Projekt "Trial-Street" vorgenommen, mit absolut edlen Teilen etc.. Nur bei mir ist die Basis ein Base 26"
Werde auch mal später ein Bild posten wenn alle Teile eingetroffen sind


----------



## kamo-i (27. Oktober 2008)

Cool. Ja dann lass sehen wenns was gibt. Finds aber cool das noch mehr dieses Ziel verfolgen. 

Danke.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Phase hatte ich auch eine Weile, habe das Projekt auch erfolgreich verwirklicht wie ich es wollte.

Bin aber am Ende doch beim reinen Trial geblieben 



-EDIT-

Bei Bedarf gibt es auch Bilder bzw. den Aufbau sowie ein Video.


----------



## kamo-i (27. Oktober 2008)

Tja... Vielleicht oder sogar wahrscheinlich komme ich da auch hin. 

...aber z.Z. ist es wirklich das was ich will. Hab mir da schon lang drüber Gedanken gemacht. 

Aber bzgl. den Bildern oder sogar nen Video bin ich SEHR interessert!

Kamo


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal ein bisl Paint xD


----------



## kamo-i (27. Oktober 2008)

Hatte mit grad auch schon deine Page angeschaut. Da habe ich auch noch andere Bilder gesehen... ;-)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Oktober 2008)

Jan nimmt meine RÃ¤der schonmal gerne auseinander 

Also..des war mein RÃ¤dchen, habe lange Ã¼ber die Teile nachdenken mÃ¼ssen und fand letztendlich alles perfekt wie es war:



Datum stimmt natÃ¼rlich nich.


Video gibt es auf Vimeo.
Das Ende einfach mal nicht beachten, fand das nur komisch wie niedrig sich das anfÃ¼hlte beim Fahren...


Bitte


----------



## Monty98 (27. Oktober 2008)

Überleg dir doch die Freilaufnabe. Gibt wohl kaum ein Bike auf dem die besser aussehen würde. Aber frag mich nicht wo du die her bekommst außer aus England.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es keine Schaltung sein muss, war ich mit 22/16 sehr zufrieden (ACS+Surly Nabe)


----------



## Eisbein (27. Oktober 2008)

Soll das ding nen fixie werden? Oder gibt es jetzt schon 36er freilaufritzel die man an ne kurbel mit 4 schrauben machen kann?

Hinten ne Chris King iso. Kein problem mehr mit kaputten oder unsauber laufenden lagern. 

Speichen. DT swiss Competition

meine kritikpunkte...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Oktober 2008)

Vlt noch einen Tip:

Hinten reicht eine Vr Felge wie Echo voll und ganz. 39mm reichen und alles passt perfekt, Gewicht wÃ¤r auch besser.
Vorne hatte ich eine SunRimes DitchWitch.


----------



## kamo-i (27. Oktober 2008)

@Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl:
Sieht wirklich gut durchdacht aus. Und ordentlich was mit anstellen konnte man ja auch - wie man sieht...  Gewicht wÃ¼rde mich nochmal interessieren. Ganz sooo leicht kann es ja dann auch nicht gewesen sein. WÃ¼rde so 14-15kg schÃ¤tzen, oder? Und joa. Du bist ja anscheinend ja auch noch (nen bisschen?) Dirt mit gefahren. Das wÃ¼rde bei mir ja noch wegfallen..

Aber wegen Schaltung; also die wird bei mir schon notwendig sein! 

Und wegen Felgen: Meinst ne ne 39mm wÃ¼rde Hinten auch reichen? FÃ¤hrst auch so? Ich wiege 85kg. Nicht das die sich mir mal verabschiedet. Also bevor ich das Risiko eingehe nehme ich 100g mehr ruhig in Kauf...

@Monty98:
Sch*** !!! Die Hope in GrÃ¼n geht ja mal gar nicht.  Der Preis ist aber auch stolz! Sind so um die 174â¬ ... Aber wÃ¼rde ja schon was hermachen. Aber nebenbei; die "_VIZ HR-Nabe disk 26" starr (32 Loch) 6-fach_" wÃ¼rde ich mir dann auch in GrÃ¼n holen.

@Eisbein:
Ne, Kein Fixi. Also vorne ja. Die Nabe hinten ist auch Starr. Aber die Kassette hinten hat dann den Freilauf. So wie bei der hier bei eBay... 

Speichen DT... Joa. Hatte ja erst an die Atomlab gedacht. Will nicht sagen das die gleich gut sind, weil ich keinen Vergleich habe. Aber hab oft gelesen, dass die auch gut kommen... 

Ãber die Chris King habe ich noch nicht viel gehÃ¶rt. Also nicht von jemandem direkt. Is die wirklich so gut`? Kosten tut Sie zumindest nen Schweine-Geld, oder?

Frage ist, ob das nicht nen bisschen Ã¼bertrieben ist... Ich glaube dann wÃ¼rde ich mir eher die Hope gÃ¶nnen.

kamo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (27. Oktober 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Soll das ding nen fixie werden? Oder gibt es jetzt schon 36er freilaufritzel die man an ne kurbel mit 4 schrauben machen kann?
> 
> Hinten ne Chris King iso. Kein problem mehr mit kaputten oder unsauber laufenden lagern.
> 
> ...




Wer lesen kann ist wieder klar im vorteil,
er will nen schraubblock fahren
und das würde erstens gar nicht funktionieren
und wäre dann sowieso mit abstand die größte schwachstelle an dem bike.
hol dir lieber ne freilauf nabe, ich empfehle auch die king, ansonsten ne hope pro II trial.


----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2008)

cmd schrieb:


> ...und das wÃ¼rde erstens gar nicht funktionieren
> und wÃ¤re dann sowieso mit abstand die grÃ¶Ãte schwachstelle an dem bike.
> hol dir lieber ne freilauf nabe, ich empfehle auch die king, ansonsten ne hope pro II trial.



Genau das sind die Sachen die ICH nicht vorhersehen kann.  

Also geht es wirklich nicht, oder wÃ¤re es nur nicht sooo gut. Also wenn es ne Schwachstelle ist, ist ja eigentlich Latte. So ne Kassette kostet 10â¬... 

Aber ich denke es geht wirklich nicht so einfach. Oder?
...joa. Ich dachte mir bereits dass das zu einfach gewesen wÃ¤re.  

Sch... Naja... Dann muss ich wohl noch nen paar Euronen drauf legen. Aber ich denke dann wÃ¼rde ich mir wirklich die "Hope Pro 2 Trials Team Edition" holen. Und wenn, dann schon richtig - in grÃ¼n... ^^

Ja... Ist dann ja auch fÃ¼r 6-fach. 

WeiÃ jemand, wo es die in D gibt???

Kamo


----------



## cmd (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja, es geht wirklich nicht,
so ein schraubblock hält den belastungen nicht stand
und hat viel zu wenig sperrklinken und einrastpunkte.
mit der hope bist du bestens bedient


----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2008)

Aber auf das Ding kommt doch """nur""" die Belastung der Kette und nicht das Fahrergewicht. Ich meine das Gewicht des Fahrer lastet ja ausschließlich auf der Narbe, oder?

Aber wenn du es sagst glaube ich es dir! Außerdem ich es zugegeben ja auch nur so ein halber Kram. ^^ Und sooo viel mehr kostet die Hope dann auch nicht. Nur schade, dass TrialMarkt die nicht führt. Sonst bekommt man alles aus einer Hand. Das wäre zumindest bei den Laufrädern ganz schön. Aber was solls. Mal schauen ob ich die in D noch irgendwo finde. Habe auch keine Lust da nochmal Mwst. und Zoll drauf zu bezahlen. 

Ich werd mal schauen.


----------



## cmd (28. Oktober 2008)

wenns ni unbedingt die grüne team version sein muss:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/videodetails.cfm?PNR=13812&cid=&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1


----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2008)

@cmd, 
super, danke... Hatte Sie irgendwo schon gesehen in schwarz. Aber nicht fÃ¼r 150â¬. 



Voll gut.


----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2008)

Also schon mal zusammenfassend was sich fÃ¼r mich bisher ergeben hat:

- HR-Nabe werde ich eine mit Freilauf nehmen. Wahrscheinlich die Hope Pro II
- Zahnkranz/Kassette daher auch âStarrâ
- HR-Felge vielleicht sogar ânurâ eine 39mm ECHO Urban.
- VR-Felge vielleicht doch eine leichtere. Bin mir da aber noch nicht sicher welche. Wenn mÃ¶glich halt in weiÃ.   Was haltet Ihr denn eigentlich von der "_VR-Felge 26" DOB 36mm (32 Loch) *Magnesium*_" die Sie beim TrialMarkt fÃ¼hren? (Also nur fÃ¼rs VR. Beim HR wÃ¼rde ich mit Magnesium nicht anfangen...)
- Speichen Ã¼berlege ich mir die von DT-Swiss zu nehmen
- Vorbau wohl etwas kÃ¼rzer. Ich denke so um die 6cm.
- Griffe wohl doch eher die âRitchey WCS True Gripâ (Neopren)

Und noch vom mir eigene Bekenntnisse und Ãberlegungen:
Pedale habe ich wg. reinem Gewicht erst an welche aus Plastik gedacht. ^^ ...geben mittlerweile ziemlich was her. Zum Beispiel die oder die. WÃ¼rden nur 398g, bzw. 312g wiegen! Ich denke wegen Grip nehme ich aber normale KÃ¤fig- oder Plattformpedale. Wenn ich noch nen bisschen Kohle Ã¼brig habe werde ich mir die Trialtech Magnesium holen... 

Wo ich auch lange Ã¼berlegt habe sind die Reifen... Ich will irgendwie nicht so schwere TrialReifen wie die TryAll Stiky, oder Maxxis Minion oder so nehmen... Das wÃ¼rde mir den Gewichts-Schnitt nen bisschen zerschieÃen. =) 
AusÂ´m Street-Bereich kenne ich die Schwalbe TableTop ganz gut. Sind super leicht und gefallen mir sehr gut. Ich denke ich werde es mit denen erstmal versuchen. Hoffe nur, dass die nicht zu dolle durchschlagen. Die haben halt nicht so eine dicke Wulst, sondern sind recht dÃ¼nn. (?)

Naja... Mal schauen....

Danke schonmal! 

kamo


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2008)

naja die hope ist schon mal ne bessere lösung als die china nabe mit dem nicht passenden schraub block.

Du brauchst dir keine teuren pedalen kaufen. Die haben die dinger auch nur bei welgo ein gekauft und dann einfach mal verteuert.

Check mal ebay nach Wellgo MG1 ich glaub es gab mal nen schop wo die dinger für 27euro oder so drin standen. plus 14 euro versand ist das ne echt schnäpchen. 

Die breite der felge hat nicht unbeding was mit der stabilität zu tun. Ich könnte anstatt meiner 38mm breiten Alex DX32 auch ne 22mm breite Mavic D521 fahren. Die würde annähern genauso steif sein. 
Man nimmt die breiten felgen nur deswegen, weil dann der reifen nicht von der felge walgt wenn du mal in einer schrägen auf dem Hinterrad stehst.


----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja... Hast Recht Eisbein!

Aber was meinst mit "china nabe" ? ...die VIZ ??? Taugen die nichts?

Wegen Padalen hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich diese hier geholt. Aber die Wellgo MG1 sehen echt gut aus. Und für den Preis! Hammer! Danke!

Wg. eBay... In ner Auktion gerade hier. Werden aber bestimmt noch gut hoch gehen. Zum Sofort-Kauf in UK hier. Steht zwar nichts von Magnesium, aber 376g sind mir Argument genug. (wenns stimmt) ^^ _Hab gerade noch gesehen; die sind aus Taiwan... =( Mh...._

Wegen den Felgen; sowas sind wieder Sachen die ich nicht wissen kann. Aber ich denke auch, dass dann ne 39mm vollkommen für mich ausreichen wird. Und wegen Vorderrad gucke ich noch. Überlege halt wegen den Magnesium´s. Wobei die ja nicht so haltbar sein sollen. Aber für Vorderrad würd´s vll. noch reichen. Muss man aber vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren. 

kamo


----------



## ecols (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auch ne ordentliche Nabe nehmen...

Die Hope hat halt Einrastpunkte ohne Ende.. die CK ist eh ne Referenz!

Bei den Reifen könnte ich mir bei dir den Maxxis Holy Roller (http://www.maxxis.com/Bicycle/Urban/Holy-Roller.aspx) gut vorstellen.. Ich bekomme den bald fürs VR, und kann dir dann sagen wie er sich so macht.. Leider Gibts Ihn nicht in 40a, oder 42a..  Dann wäre es glaub ich DER citytrial reifen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja... Die Holy Rollers - DIE Street Reifen schlechthin. Dachte ich auch erst. Aber finde die recht schwer. Dann würde ich doch eher die TableTop nehmen. 
Wobei ich sogar erst über die Zweckentfremdung der Schwalbe Racing Ralph nachgedacht habe, bzw. es immer noch tue... Den gibt es sogar in 2.40 (570g). So einen dann hinten, und Vorne nen 2.25 (520g) oder 2.10 (460g). Ich denke ich werde das einfach mal probieren. 

kamo


----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2008)

Hab die Partliste mal aktualisiert. Ich denke ich kann mir die magische 10kg als Grenze setzen. =)


----------



## Maxximum (28. Oktober 2008)

also mit racing ralphs brauchst du eigentlich nicht anfangen. die taugen schon im normalen einsatz nix in der durchschlagssicherheit und dann erst im trial oO


----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ich denke der Verlockung des Gewichts muss ich dann doch wiederstehen. Wahrscheinlich hat man damit nur Ärger...

Schade. ^^

kamo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Oktober 2008)

39mm reicht dicke.

Werde wohl auch an meinem reinen Trialrad zwecks besserer Bremsjustierung eine Echo VR Felge hinten verbauen.

An dem Base hat das alles gepasst, von Gaps bishin zu einigen 360igern auf der Dirtstrecke, wovon sicherlich auch der ein oder andere schrÃ¤g auf dem HR aufkam..

Sehr geil an dem Base ist die Unterbodernplatte.

Sollte eigentlich mit Starrgabel um einiges Trial-fÃ¤higer sein, aber meine Dirtjumper hat einfach zu viel SpaÃ gebracht.



Ich freu mich auf erste Bilder von deinem Rad


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Oktober 2008)

also vr nabe würde ich dei neue echo sl nehmen kostet genau so veil und ist leichter wenn du sie in weiß haben willst dann nimm die trialtech nabe. vorne nen tabel top


----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2008)

@Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl:
Der Tipp mit der VR-Felge fÃ¼r hinten war echt gut. Also wenn das vollkommen ausreicht ist das echt geil. Auch vor allem wegen dem Gewicht. 

Ja... Die Unterbodenplatte. Die ist natÃ¼rlich echt fett. Aber in den Genuss werde ich wohl nicht kommen. Habe ja keine MÃ¶glichkeit die zu befestigen. Daher nur rockring/bashguard... Aber wenn du es gerade ansprichst... Wegen Bodenplatte/Guard etc... Ich habe doch irgendwo hier im Forum nen Unterrohrschutz gesehen. Zum Teil sogar aus Carbon. Finde es nur grad nicht. Also Carbon muss nicht unbedingt sein. Aber grundlegend wÃ¤re das vll. auch nicht schlecht. WÃ¼rde nen bisschen Alu ja schon reichen. Nur wg. Befestigung mÃ¼sste man da mal schauen... Naja. ich glaube da gucke ich dann mal wenn es soweit ist... 

@mÃ¼tze:
Ja... Die neuen ECHO SL sind ja mal der Hammer! Aber wenn dann wÃ¼rde ich die gleich Vorne und hinten nehmen. Ist halt nur nen bisschen schade wegen den Farben. Will da ja eigentlich nicht so pingelig sein, aber das grÃ¼n wÃ¼rde sich stehen und in weiÃ gibt es sie nicht. Und extra nochmal pulvern lassen kostet dann auch schon ziemlich was. AuÃerdem wÃ¼rde der Look der Felge (der von Werk aus ja recht geil ist) total bei flÃ¶ten gehen...  s.c.h.a.d.e.  

Ja und ich glaube mit den Racing Ralph wÃ¼rde ich mir wirklich total ins Bein schieÃen, weÃhalb ich wohl doch wieder auf die TableTop zurÃ¼ckkommen werde... Ich denke auch hinten.

kamo


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. Oktober 2008)

bitte kein unterrohrschutz! Damit richtest Du den Rahmen mehr als wenn da eine ehrliche Beule drin ist. Das Ding wiegt und sieht einfach nicht aus, egal ob aus carbon oder sonstwas. 

Wenn der hintere Bereich grün werden soll könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man sich ärgert über kleine oder größere Farbtonabweichungen. Will meinen: wenn man sich ein echo oder sonstwas in der Wunschfarbe zusammenstellt hat man keine Abweichung: Die Magura-Halterung passt zu den Felgen, passt zu den Lenker, ... da es die selbe Firma und der selbe Farbton ist. Das Grün Deines Hinterbau´s ist ja doch eher selten.
....zum Beispiel ist der Monty-Lenker nicht so schön weiß wie zum Beispiel ein Dob- oder CZAR- (...) Rahmen...


----------



## luckygambler (29. Oktober 2008)

alex alias duro e ist vorher das giant stp gefahren. weil er spass am trialen hat besonders in der city hat er sich ein reines trialbike geholt. 
ich persönlich fand den stp auch nicht grade prickelnd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (29. Oktober 2008)

@Limelight:
Ist das wirklich so, dass man sich damit noch mehr kaputt macht? Ich meine eigentlich sollte er ja die Kraft eines Aufstoßes erteilen. Wegen Optik muss ich dir Recht geben. Würde in auch lieber weglassen. Aber wenn ich mir dadurch den Rahmen zersemmel würde ich es nicht riskieren. 

Und wegen den Farbtonabweichungen gebe ich dir total recht. Daher will ich jetzt auch nicht noch unnötig verschiedene eloxierte Parts verbauen. Bin auch am überlegen wegen den Naben etc. Dann lieber nur in schwarz, oder andere Parts halt in weiß. Auch wegen dem grün vom Rahmen muss man gucken. Ist ja "RAL 6018". Aber die Felgen müssten exakt die gleiche farbe haben. Also die, die ich hinten nehmen will... Naja. Mal schauen. Wirklich sicher kann man das erst sagen wenn man die Parts vor sich hat. 

@luckygambler:
Mh... Ja... Mh... Tjoa....   
Was soll ich jetzt dazu sagen(?) =)
Wenn er euch nicht gefallen hat werdet Ihr schon eure Gründe für gehabt haben. Auch bei mir kann ich nicht sagen ob sich meine Ansichten mal ändern werden. Aber fakt ist, dass ich z.B. nicht vollkommen auf den Sattel verzichten will. Und auch noch mal max. 5km mit dem Bike normal fahren können möchte. Muss ich halt schauen. Aber ich denke für das was ich vor hab bin ich mit dem STP ganz gut bedient. 

...vielleicht gebe ich dir ja aber in einem Jahr recht. (Ich hoffe aber nicht) 

kamo


----------



## kamo-i (29. Oktober 2008)

@Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl bzw. CremeDeLaCreme ...
WeiÃ einer von euch, was der Base Rahmen genau wiegt/wog?


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. Oktober 2008)

du richtest den rahmen optisch. Gut mÃ¶glich, dass so ein schutz den Rahmen vor Dellen oder dem Tod bewahrt. Aber was nÃ¼tzt es, wenn man die Stelle unter dem Schutz nie zu sehen bekommt?!
Wenn man ernsthafter Rad fÃ¤hrt bleiben Macken nicht aus. Bei der ersten wirst Du noch von einer Fassungslosigkeit Ã¼bermannt, nach ein paar mehr sind sie Dir egal. 
Auch Schuhsohlen nutzen sich ab. Und hey, 170â¬...


----------



## kamo-i (29. Oktober 2008)

... ich glaub du hast mich überzeugt Limelight.


----------

